# grampa's schwinn collection



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 4, 2013)

seeing as i have 0 cash right now i am sharing this post on craigslist. if i had cash i would drive the 30 miles to go take a look. i emailed him to ask for photo's...no response yet... if he sends me pics i will post them here.
http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/3722198144.html


----------



## momona (Apr 4, 2013)

That could be good... Who's goin?   Take some pics!


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 4, 2013)

*pics are coming tonight*

the lady who is selling them wrote me back saying she will send me pics tonite. she has to go to the farm to take the pics.


----------



## cl222 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hate living in an area where none sells things like this. When you live 15 minutes from the US and Canadian border in New York state it is an hour to everything. Closest movie theater is an hour away and its in the same city as the closest antique shop. The closest bike shop is only 5 minutes but they don't have a lot of old bikes just new. Even the one that is 1 hour away only has new bikes. Malone NY is a dead town. If someone in Malone says they have an old bike its probably a beat up mountain bike from the 90s with some purple paint that's not even original and the rim is probably bent. The only good bike I got from someone here is a 10 speed Peugeot from the early 70s. The rest of my bikes have been bought through the internet or while on road trips.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 4, 2013)

*opposite*

i have the opposite problem. there always seem to be bikes availible......but only when im strapped for cash. its like being in a candy store with a sweet tooth and no cash. :/


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 5, 2013)

*some pics*






 this gives a general idea of the condition of the bikes. i have more if you want more pics.


----------



## jkent (Apr 5, 2013)

Has anyone bought any bicycles yet? Damn at these prices i'm surpirsed there not all gone.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 5, 2013)

*?*

as far as i know, these are still availible


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 5, 2013)

I just asked for some pictures as well.  My wife has three sets of aunts and uncles who live in Fremont and her dad (who grew up there) lives in Omaha.  Might be time to pay the relatives a visit.

Ed


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 6, 2013)

*good to hear*

hope you get them.


----------

